# You folks may think I'm crazy, but...



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

... I had a little 8 pt chasing one of a group of 5 does all over the place on Saturday (1/12). Grunting, acting a fool. He walked by my stand at least 4 times. The doe was crazy trying to get away from him, he ran her all morning. Has anyone else seen this in January? I'm not an overly experienced hunter, but I saw as much chasing Saturday as I have sometime in early / mid November. He was only chasing the one doe, I'm assuming she was still hot? 

It was a nice change too becauase I had only seen two deer i quite some time in the stand before this.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

could be a late fawn that didnt get bred during the rut and came back into heat but its hard to say


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, there are always some really late ones. Fawns in particular, but some does just breed late for whatever reason.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Last year we had fawns running around the house that were definitely from 3 different breeding periods. I don't think it's that uncommon for some January breeding to go on.
2 weeks ago, I had a trill camera in the back yard and 2 small bucks pushed each other around for about 3 hours one night.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well at 11:30 this morning I was coming around 270 and just south of Alum Creek exit I looked over the hill in the field cause I always see deer there and seen a half racked buck breeding a doe so yes their still after it lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Many of the yearling does get bred in January.

The most intense rut I've ever seen where I hunt was 6-7 years ago in January.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

This past season I saw a fair sized doe with a fawn (in October) that couldn't have been more than 24" at the shoulder. The smallest fawn I have ever seen without spots. 

The doe obviously had to have bred very late last year.


----------

